# NC October meet



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey guys, its about time for the Fall meet here in good ole norf cakalaky. Any weekend *except *for October 16th works for me and b/c of MECA finals that weekend, I honestly would prefer the first or second weekend but that might be too much of a short notice for some of us, but either way. 

Gonna have it at the same location as last year probably. Let me know what you guys prefer and we will finalize the date here in the next week or two.


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Where is this location? Is it close from 95? Interested in going to an East Coast GTG, and there aren't any in the area down here (I was out to sea for the GA one)...


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Why not Oct 16... going to MECA finals? 

(I think I am....)


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Why not Oct 16... going to MECA finals?
> 
> (I think I am....)


Nah, I have a big exam on that following Monday, haha! But I guess I coulda passed it off that I was thinking about those who would be going to MECA finals


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

hallsc said:


> Where is this location? Is it close from 95? Interested in going to an East Coast GTG, and there aren't any in the area down here (I was out to sea for the GA one)...


Address of the place we had it last time is: 1841 Eastchester Drive, High Point, NC

And we will have it most likely there again or someplace around there.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

Aweseome. I'll see if Andy (Req) wants to make the trip down again. I probably won't be bringing my car this time though.


----------



## JLocke (Nov 9, 2008)

Anything after the 16th works for me.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

16th or the 23rd works for me. Looking forward to this


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

I can't do the 16th due to MECA finals. Ironically it will be tough for me to do another weekend if I do MECA finals with school going on. Being out of town for 2 weekends will be hard to do. You guys schedule the date and I'll try my best to make it.

Tim


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

On a side note, you guys on the coast be careful and take care of your families with the hurricane on the way. I hope nobody receives any damage and life continues to be normal for everyone.

Tim


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Tim for that word about the Hurricane - I'm in Philly right now - supposed to fly back to Greensboro on Friday evening....

I have a beach trip the 2nd - 9th of October, so the beginning of the month is out for me. The 23rd would probably be the best for me. I hope you can work it out to make it Tim - would be great seeing you again. It also would be great to have you boys from VA Beach make it!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok, looks like the 23rd is gonna be a good weekend. If there arent many objections then I will post up another thread in a week or so with details of the finalized date, location, etc...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

The 23rd shouldn't be a problem for me either. I actually get to bring my truck this time.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not working that weekend, I could make it, not that I have a system anymore anyway.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

23rd sounds good


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't have a preference for a date really. Not sure if I'll even be close to having my system rebuilt, but I wouldn't mind coming out anyways.


----------



## TinCup (Jul 25, 2007)

23rd sounds great but I will not know until that week if I can make it. After six months of unemployment and almost selling my gear I finally found a job. Now I'm commuting to Aiken SC every week.:nice:

jc


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

23rd sounds good to me. Hopefully I can find time to get the m5 registered in North Carolina by then!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Man, I really wish I could make this one, but with the due date being so close, I can't make an 8 hour drive out. I just hope you guys have one sometime next spring that I can go to. 


On a side note, how many of you NC/SC folks are going to finals? I'd really like to meet some of you guys. It's a 2 day event on the 15th/16th and I *plan* to be there both days.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

If we make it after the weekend of the 16'th, I'm game. The last of our parts for the BM mkIII's are scheduled to be here by the end of this month so I'll be super busy building woofers until the middle of October. But after I get the pre-orders out, you can count me in for the meet. I'll also see if Jacob from Sundown wants to come with me.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Check out the attendance thread I just put up.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-meet-october-23rd-24th-attendance-check.html


----------

